# simples Jdom-Beispiel bitte?



## OnkelTommy (11. April 2007)

Hallo auch,

Ich fange grad in der Java-Programmierung an und möchte nun im Zuge dessen meine Textdaten einer kleiner Application in einer xml-datei speichern.

Leider werde ich aus den vielen Jdom-xml-java beispielen nicht so ganz schlau, 

weswegen ich mal fragen wollte ob es möglich wäre mir einfach mal ein ganz simples Beispiel für das Speichern von text und das herauslesen des selbigen in einer Xml-Datei zu schreiben, damit ich erstmal das Grundprinzip verstehe. Irgendwie blicke ich das momentan gar nicht mehr da ich mich durch 500 Code-Beispiele gekämpft habe und nun nicht mehr weiss wo oben und unten ist. 

Etwas Hilfe wäre nett. 

Tommy


----------



## zeja (11. April 2007)

Hier ein recht einfaches Beispiel von dieser Seite: JDOM


```
import org.jdom.Element;
import org.jdom.Document;
import org.jdom.output.XMLOutputter;
import java.math.BigInteger;
import java.io.*;


public class FibonacciJDOM {

  public static void main(String[] args) {
   
    Element root = new Element("Fibonacci_Numbers");	
  	      
    BigInteger low  = BigInteger.ZERO;
    BigInteger high = BigInteger.ONE;      
    
    for (int i = 0; i <= 25; i++) {
      Element fibonacci = new Element("fibonacci");
      fibonacci.addAttribute("index", String.valueOf(i));
      fibonacci.setText(low.toString());
      BigInteger temp = high;
      high = high.add(low);
      low = temp;
      root.addContent(fibonacci);
    }
 
    Document doc = new Document(root);
    // serialize it into a file
    try {
      FileOutputStream out = new FileOutputStream("fibonacci.xml");
      XMLOutputter serializer = new XMLOutputter(); 
      serializer.output(doc, out);
      out.flush();	
      out.close();
    }
    catch (IOException e) {
      System.err.println(e);
    }

  }

}
```


----------



## Waka (22. August 2008)

Moin,

ich beschäftige mich ebenfalls ein wenig mit JDOM und habe jetzt das hier gepostete Beispiel ausprobiert. Allerdings gibt es in eclipse eine Fehlermeldung und zwar:
"The method addAttribute(String, String) is undefined for the type Element
	at FibonacciJDOM.main(FibonacciJDOM.java:19)"

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, daß ich das Programm zum laufen bekomme? Fehlt mir evtl. noch eine Bibliothek (kann eigentlich nicht sein, copy&paste ist ja nun nicht so schwer  )?


----------



## tres1k (26. August 2008)

Moin,

bissl spät  , aber ich hoffe ich kann immernoch helfen. Wobei ich glaube das du das schon alleine gelöst hast, oder? 
Tausche mal: 

addAttribute(); 
fibonacci.addAttribute("index", String.valueOf(i)); 
durch:

setAttribute();
fibonacci.setAttribute("index", String.valueOf(i));

LG Sebastian


----------



## Waka (27. August 2008)

Moin,

ne, gelöst hab ich es noch nicht, hab mich aber auch noch nicht weiter damit beschäftigt. 

Ok, mit setText(); hab ich keine Fehlermeldung mehr, aber leider auch keine Ausgabe auf der Konsole... 

EDIT: Ah, nu geht's. hab den XML Outputter etwas abgeändert.


----------

